# Cutting for your holidays!



## Grindey007 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi folks, i've currently got 4 weeks to my holidays and looking to cut. My training is all good, but the eating/food part of it is shite. Any help welcome. I know the usual foods like chicken, tuna and fish. Also fruit, which i am currently eating! Any additional info, much appreciated.

cheers


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

If it was me, in such a short space of time, I'd be going high protein & fat, timing carbs only around training and probably even hammering some cardio too.


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

6 high protein, low car and low fat meals for 3 days then the same on the 4th day with 2 x 100g bowls of oats, then repeat again until your holiday comes.

It's only 4 weeks and if you want to get laid badly enough you'll stick to it!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd look into Dave pulumbo keto diet, its simple and works.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Good thread, ill be referring to this soon myself


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> I'd be going high protein & fat


Why high on fat? Even if its good fats, surely its not ideal when cutting?


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

The theory behind high fats only works if your carbs are almost non existent, this is all Dave Palumbo's diet is too, it allows your body to burn stored fat for energy.

The human body naturally wants to burn fat for energy anyway, so this is the correct fuel the body needs. Carbs are burned first because the body doesn't really need them and they get in the way of it using it's preferred source of energy which is fats.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Give the above advice a go mate but you are going to have to be strict.


----------



## Jimmy boy1 (Nov 16, 2012)

81-Nomad said:


> 6 high protein, low car and low fat meals for 3 days then the same on the 4th day with 2 x 100g bowls of oats, then repeat again until your holiday comes.
> 
> It's only 4 weeks and if you want to get laid badly enough you'll stick to it!


This approach sounds interesting, what time of day would you have the bowls of oats ?

Also how low carbs ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

can i just add if you want to cut for your hols, start earlier, you can make significant changes in a month, but the reality is most people cant stick to the methods, a longer term approach increases the possibilities of success.

manipulating your body composition isnt difficult in theory, but in reality its not so, if it was everyone would do it successfully..

i allways think your best option is the one that gives you the greatest possibilities of success.

the best way imo is the one that you can stick too..


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Exactly! Start cleaning your diet up now and at this time next year you will be in shape and you will never even feel like you've been on a diet.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

The longer the cut the less muscle is potentially wasted.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The longer the cut, the less severe the diet or cardio.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Some of the genetically blessed guys can get in decent shape without too much cardio.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been cutting for 2 years!

Still no abs 

using Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

then your either not in a calorific deficit or your *possibly* flogging yourself to death so hard youre slowing your metabolism down RC, so your calorific deficit basically isnt enuff.

one of my clients did a 60 mile run and basically weighed the same a week later, same thing working too hard and not eating enuff.. the harder you work at times you have to increase your cals to keep fuelling the furnace..

if that makes sense.. its late lol but i know what i mean.. sorta


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I thought last minute dieting for holidays was a 1990s thing, seems the trend carries on - perhaps make a promise to keep in shape afterwards. I used to lose weight on holiday because I'd actually have less secret midnight snacks.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

rose i reckon human nature makes most people lazy, impatient and or short sighted.

the holiday is booked 6 months in advance, the diet is allways initiated "next week", the sh1t then hits the fan 4 weeks out when the thong cozzy is tried on and theres then a panic.

its a trend that is generations old..


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Aye, too true Cal, human nature often leads to people leaving things to the last minute and putting themselves in an even more stressful situation than they would have been in had the started well in advance.

I'm prepping an IFBB pro for his shows this year, we started a year ago. He's almost ready with 3 months to go and he doesn't feel like he's been on a diet because it's been slow and easy.


----------



## a100photo (Apr 16, 2009)

Slow and easy I'd really like to know more about that approach and what the diet, training etc consists of


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I find a goal like a holiday a good thing, though to be honest I do go on a lot of holidays! just a reason for me to tighten up and get a bit of cardio in, as I get older, now 52, I need to condition more, or I can look ok but not get off my knees!! so change the training add cardio and go on a low carb diet for a while, it isn't easy and cant be done year round, I'm always on a diet but it aint that clean its going to make a big difference, you have to tighten up, I am 3 weeks out from my holiday and just starting to show sign of decent definition.


----------

